# Post op!!!!



## khop (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm back at home after surgery. My actual surgery took place May 4th, but I just got discharged from the hospital yesterday. I am so happy to be home.

Surgery went well, but I was the most challenging thyroidectomy my surgeon had ever done. My thyroid was huge in size, and I was very vascular. Actual surgery took about 4 1/2 hours, which was longer than expected.

Recovery has been challenging. I was in the hospital a week due to really low calcium levels. My incision site is healing fairly well, but it is a little larger than most because of the large size of my thyroid.

Overall, there were a lot more complications than expected. However, I am so happy I went through this...and I feel so much lighter without Grave's weighing on my shoulder!

If anyone is thinking aobut surgery and has any questions...feel free to ask


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

khop said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm back at home after surgery. My actual surgery took place May 4th, but I just got discharged from the hospital yesterday. I am so happy to be home.
> 
> ...


Lord have mercy!!! I wondered what happened to you!! Was it wrapped around the trachea, sub-sternal or just plain huge? Pathology was good; no cancer??? I pray?

Now listen; you have been through a lot here so don't you dare do anything but what the doctor told you to do. Just rest and pamper yourself.

Glad you are back!hugs1


----------



## lhc11 (May 5, 2010)

Hi -- I just posted my question about surgery to the newbie board and right above your post. Can you tell me what led you to choose the surgery? My thyroid is enlarged but as far as I know nothing like what you describe; I would be having the surgery because of wanting to get pregnant sooner rather than later and also just wanting to have it over with. You can read my full story above if you feel like it. I'm sorry you had so many complications--that kind of scares me! But it's also nice to hear you say you're happy you went through with it. I'd love to know what the decision-making process was.


----------



## khop (Feb 2, 2010)

Andros-
I totally fogot to add...NO CANCER. So that is a huge blessing. As for the difficulty getting the thyroid out, it was just plain HUGE and I am apparently really vascular, so that posed some challenges for the surgeon.

lhc11-
So glad you asked. I definitely took the long GD road and I am happy to share my experience. Basically, a little history: I have had GD for 2 years and about a year into my journey I had RAI. At the time in my life, it was the right decision for me. However, after 4-6 months of feeling like crap, I learned it didn't take, and I was extremely hyperthyroid. Fast forward to Decemer 09...

I moved across the country and got a new endo. Upon initial meetings she was really adament about going through another round of RAI. She did not want to consider surgery. I, however, really wanted to consider surgery because of one major concern I had, and that was TIME.

The time it takes to find out if RAI actually works can take up to 4 months. Then, if it doesn't (as I had experienced) you start the process of finding a head and neck surgeon and start down that road. That itself can take a couple months to get the consults and get onto the surgery schedule. THEN...you have post op where you need to get regulated on your thyroid replacement and get back to your old life and body (get healthy)!

I simply wasn't willing to wait another year (potentially) until my body was healthy enough to consider getting pregnant. I am newly married, 28 and know I don't have forever to get pregnant. I wanted to start on the road to recovery asap...so pregnancy was at least an option.

I know this response has been crazy long, but that is truely how the whole proess has been. Yes, I had surgery complications, but I am NOT the norm. AND that being said, I would do it again today if I had to make the decision knowing what I know. I am so happy and ready to be healthy!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

khop said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm back at home after surgery. My actual surgery took place May 4th, but I just got discharged from the hospital yesterday. I am so happy to be home.
> 
> ...


khop,

Did your surgeon prescribe SSKI drops before your surgery?

SSKI reduces the vasularity of the thyroid gland substantially- you must have been sore after that long of a surgery.

How many para thyroid glands were left after they removed your thyroid? Have they been checking your calcium levels?

I am sending you good heeling vibes.
:hugs:


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the update! I'm sorry that you had such a difficult time afterwards, but yay on being done!! I hope your recovery goes smoothly now that you are home!


----------



## lhc11 (May 5, 2010)

khop,

Thanks so much for the response. I definitely have the time issue with pregnancy big time. I am therefore terrified of RAI not working and having to do it again; but I'm also terrified of the post-op period and how long it might take to recover/feel normal again. But your response--that you're not sorry you've gone the surgery route--definitely helps. I am sure I will have more questions for you but right this morning I'm having major anxiety and can't think clearly and calmly about what to ask....

best,
lhc11


----------



## AussieGirl (Feb 28, 2010)

Great to hear it all went well (despite the complications) khop! Sorry for not posting sooner. I've been thinking about you.

Things have been moving very quickly for me in the last week or so. Met with my endo last week and he confirmed I was _just_ within range (I was so excited I forgot to get a copy of the lab results) and referred me to a specialist surgeon. Surgeon appointment was Tuesday 11th and I'm booked in for surgery on the 24th of May. I can't beleive how quick this is happening! Couldn't be happier and feeling VERY fortunate to have such amazing healthcare. The surgeon did an ultrasound and commented that there were quite a few nodules, including a particularly large one, which _could _ potentially be cancerous, but not to worry as it's all coming out. I have to say, if I still had ANY doubts about the surgery being the best option for me, they are now gone. lhc11, good luck with your decision - it's a tough one, very personal, but you will make the right choice. Redridgie summed it up nicely with 'why are there only 2 choices, I don't like either'. The hardest thing for me was just accepting that and making the choice.

I'm taking 'Glucols Iodine drops' (not sure of the spelling) leading up to the surgery, which sounds like the same thing as the SKKI Lovlnk mentions in the previous post.

The surgeon said I would feel wonderful after the surgery. I believe it, to the extent that I think my expectations might be a bit too high. I don't want to set myself up to be disspointed too much - just want to be realistic.

Would appreciate to hear your experience and comments about:
- how hard it is/how long does it usually take to get the thyroxine dose right after surgery?

- weight gain, is it inevitable? how quick does it happen, should I expect it even if eat well and exercise moderately? Does it eventually come off by maintain your 'normal' habits (pre GD) or do you have to do more to get it off?

- going back to work. Surgeon said 2 weeks. Should I plan to be back 100% after 2 weeks or start easing back into things after 2 weeks?

- is there anything else I need to keep in mind?

There is alot of info on the boards about these things, but not sure if they always provide a balanced view. People who don't have any problems might just get on with their lives and be less likely to post.

I know alot of this will vary person to person - Part of me thinks (hopes? dreams?) that everthing will magically just go back to normal straight after the surgery. I just want to avoid getting too disappointed if that's not exactly the case. I feel like I can see the finish line - just want to keep some of my strength if it's going to be moved further away if you know what I mean.

Can't WAIT to think clearly again and get my memory back. Hopefully it's because of GD, not just getting old.:eek:


----------



## khop (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Aussiegirl,

I'm so excited for you! Things have moved really quickly for you, that is awesome.

As for your questions...

**Getting dosage right after surgery? We are still working on that. I know that it can take anywhere from months to years to get dosing correct.

**Wait gain? I am still waiting to see about this one. I did not worry about what I was eating while in the hospital. I ate freely and didn't even think about this. HOWEVER, now that I am out...it is constantly on my mind. I am in NO WAY gaining a pound a day or anything like some people talk about, but I am watching what I eat...so I am happy with that overall. I also lost virtually all my muscle while batteling GD. I am hoping to start rebuilding that soon and then take a closer look at my body.

**Going back to work? This was tricky for me because I was such an unusual case. As I stated before, I was virtually as complicated as they come when looking at this surgery. I officially took only one full week off work, but told my boss that if anything came up that I needed more time, I would let them know. Well, it did and I ended up taking 2 weeks off work. I returned yesterday feeling pretty good. I am really tired, and a little sluggish, but for the most part I jumped right back into things.

Let me know if I left anything out or if you have more questions! I am happy to share any experience I had...I know how overwhelming the feelings can be going into this surgery.


----------



## AussieGirl (Feb 28, 2010)

Many thanks for your response, khop! I'm reassured by your comments. Sounds like 2 weeks off work should be plenty so helps ease the stress a bit about organising everything before I go.

I'm not getting too nervous about the surgery, but I'm sure that will kick in over the weekend as it gets closer and I don't have work to worry about.

You've been through alot, so it's understandable that you'd be tired returning to work - does it feel different from your usual 'feeling tired'? e.g. hypo symptoms?

I also feel my memory/thinking has been affected by GD. I just don't feel 'on the ball' - feeling a bit ditzy if you know what I mean. I REALLY hope that goes away. I find it quite scary that I can't seem to think straight. It's also destroying my confidence. Did you have this and if so, has it gone away after the surgery?

Thanks again for taking the time to respond. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AussieGirl said:


> Many thanks for your response, khop! I'm reassured by your comments. Sounds like 2 weeks off work should be plenty so helps ease the stress a bit about organising everything before I go.
> 
> I'm not getting too nervous about the surgery, but I'm sure that will kick in over the weekend as it gets closer and I don't have work to worry about.
> 
> ...


That is awesome about your upcoming surgery on May 24th. and you will feel so much better almost immediately. Not great but you will notice the difference gradually.

I am glad you are on Lugol's Solution; this way you won't dump (thyrotoxicosis.)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I'm taking 'Glucols Iodine drops' (not sure of the spelling) leading up to the surgery, which sounds like the same thing as the SKKI Lovlnk mentions in the previous post. They are the same thing
> 
> The surgeon said I would feel wonderful after the surgery. I believe it, to the extent that I think my expectations might be a bit too high. I don't want to set myself up to be disspointed too much - just want to be realistic. I felt fantastic the day I came home - 27 hours post op but I will cauion you tht you may have some up and down days so just let your body heal and do not push yourself as your body will be getting adjusted to the synthetic hormone in your body - some people don't have any issues at all.
> 
> ...


Your life will improve dramatically -please keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## AussieGirl (Feb 28, 2010)

Well, I'm now counting down to my surgery in hours, not days! 
Thank you so much to everyone for your thoughts, knowledge and advice! You've made this MUCH less scary and nerve-wracking. I feel so much better informed and realistic about the recovery road ahead.

I'm looking forward to letting you know how it goes!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Good luck Aussie! You're doing the right thing. Please keep us posted and let us know how it goes. I'll be under the knife myself soon too.


----------

